# Grinder for V60 and Moka pot



## RachelB (Jul 6, 2020)

Newbie here, hello!

I recently graduated from the school of Nespresso and am buying locally roasted and ground beans. Keen to progress my coffee education, I'm looking to buy a hand grinder for to use with both a V60 and moka pot. As I understand it, the latter method requires a (slightly?) finer grind. Would the MBK Aerspeed/Aergrind or 1zprsso Q2 be a reasonable purchase, inc ease of swapping between grind sizes? I don't want to spend more than c£100 as I'll probably need to buy a second one for my son to take to Uni.

All advice and recommendations are welcome. Thanks


----------



## Turner19901 (Jul 10, 2020)

I have an aerspeed and it is perfect for both of those methods!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

> Would the MBK Aerspeed/Aergrind or 1zprsso Q2


 100%


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aergrind, yes. The other 2, probably not.


----------

